# Meerforelle in Hohenfelde



## forellenbernhard (27. Mai 2019)

Ich habe am 23.05. um 10.15. beim Hornhechtangeln mit Spirolino und Fischfetzen in ca. 100m Entfernung eine wunderschöne 50 cm und sehr dicke Meerforelle gehakt und gelandet. Am Strand von Hohenfelde. Auch einige Hornhechte, der gösste 85 cm und auch sehr dick mussten dran glauben.
Ich kann leider kein Foto beifügen, weil ich die Bilder nicht vom Smartfon auf den Rechner bekomme.
Der Urlaub ist leider zu Ende und ich muss mich bis zum September gedulden.
Petri Heil. Bernhard


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. Juni 2019)

Petri Heil zu dem Fang!

Ich schicke die Bilder vom Handy per E-Mail an meinen Computer. Bilder werden in der Galerie gespeichert und dann hier hochgeladen. Probleme mit der Übertragung per Kabel hatte ich leider ständig. Aber das lag sicherlich an meinem "KÖNNEN".

TL,  Rolf


----------



## forellenbernhard (7. Juni 2019)

Danke Rolf. Ich werde das mal probieren. Ich hätte ja versuchen können von dem Handy meiner Frau auf den Rechner überspielen können, aber daran habe ich nicht gedacht. Ja das Alter!
Mit freundlichem Gruß Bernhard


----------



## Orothred (7. Juni 2019)

Für sowas bietet sich doch ein Cloud-Dienst wie Google Drive an....


----------



## forellenbernhard (8. Juni 2019)

Ich habe mir Googel Drive mal durchgelesen. Versteh ich nicht,laß ich lieber. Mit dem USB Kabel vom Ladegerät habe ich versucht die Fotos hochzuladen, geht nicht, warscheinlich kein Datenkabel. Diesen stecker habe ich sonst nicht. E-Mails geht mit dem Smartphone meiner Frau nicht. Ich werde mir so ein Datenkabel besorgen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. Juni 2019)

forellenbernhard schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Googel Drive mal durchgelesen. Versteh ich nicht,laß ich lieber.


Da geht´s den Menschen wie den Leuten. 
Deshalb ja auch meine oben genannte Variante.


----------



## forellenbernhard (26. Juni 2019)

Jetzt will ich noch einen Versuch starten ein Bild hochzuladen. Leider nur eins weil ich die anderen nicht auf den Rechner bekommen habe.


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. Juli 2019)

Und der Versuch ist, würde ich sagen, gelungen.


----------



## Memy (13. Juli 2019)

Jedes USB Handy Ladekabel ist auch ein Datenkabel 
Kannst auch direkt vom Smartphone hier hochladen.
Einfach einloggen!


----------

